# Orient LHL4696175A-7A



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

a recent purchase after a bit of googling as i was concerned about it being fake, it was sold as NOS from 1990, but from what i can gather its from 1989, it was also described as faulty/not running, but i figured it was worth getting as i can get a new movement cheap enough.when it arrived via Royal Mail it was absolutely freezing, nearly all my packages arrive like this and can only assume a chilled vehicle is used at some point, normally i will set the watches aside until they reach room temperature and this is what i did with the Orient as i didn't want the movement or crystal fogging up, its in mint condition and the dial is stunning far better than my pics can ever show,it also measures around 44mm inc crown so a decent size day changer function correctly as does the internal bezel, the case back numbers are also correct from what i can gather from the scant information out there, the bottom of the dial has all the correct numbers too, with the case back off its obviously a genuine Orient movement so i think its safe to say that its genuine and as an added bonus when it warmed up it kicked into life and is keeping excellent time, i have had a lot of luck recently with "non runners" and " spares or repairs" :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

that's identical to mine, what case number is on it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> that's identical to mine, what case number is on it?


the number is above on the topic title

yours is clearly fake....you can buy mine :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> > that's identical to mine, what case number is on it?
> ...


Same number..... they should both be SeaKings with that case number  Me Thinks repainted dials


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > SBryantgb said:
> ...


i don't think they are repaints, there are a lot a of variations, i have seen one with diamond markers and diamond chips on the hands and black dial


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i don't think they are repaints, there are a lot a of variations, i have seen one with diamond markers and diamond chips on the hands and black dial


Good to know, I'm very happy with mine


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think they are repaints, there are a lot a of variations, i have seen one with diamond markers and diamond chips on the hands and black dial
> ...


they are surprisingly nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

What made me wonder about mine was after finding this site

https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/2014/08/04/for-sale-nos-orient-diver-parts-sk-or-kd-slim-case/

It would be very easy to slip a cheap used basic 3star orient face and movement into a new case.

Kind of wish it could be done as easily with some of the Seiko 5's that run at 10 to 20 quid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

it would work and why not? if using the right parts what's the difference?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> it would work and why not? if using the right parts what's the difference?


Nothing other than the state of the movement used and the ability of the builder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > it would work and why not? if using the right parts what's the difference?
> ...


nice and cheap to try though :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That's an attention grabber. :thumbsup:

This is mine.

I believe they are put together from new parts.

Mine needed a service about a year after I got it, now keeping near perfect time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> That's an attention grabber. :thumbsup:
> 
> This is mine.
> 
> ...


thats pretty cool, i guess if they are put together form genuine parts then they are basicly real, certainly not fakes anyway, although i am inclined to think there are just a lot of variations, after all the parts would need to have come from some where and where are all the old genuine ones? if you check out the model number it shows ones like mine, regardless i do like them :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > That's an attention grabber. :thumbsup:
> ...


Thought I was on my own, at least now I know I am in good company.

Orient make some fantastic Watches.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, that's a great looking watch, and a bonus that it works as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Davey P said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


i have to admit i have an itch for their marine master equivalent


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > PC-Magician said:
> ...


Go for it I dare you. :toot:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > Davey P said:
> ...


Thats an interest (and very good looking) Worldtimer. love those hands...

I think I might have to start gathering parts.

Yet another version: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Vintage-Orient-World-Diver-Watch-Spares-or-Repairs-/272002212770?hash=item3f549863a2


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


the internal bezel is very worn and i recon it will sell for the same as i picked my NOS for so i would be cautious


----------

